# black bristle worms



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi i have a bristle worm who is turning like a blackish brown color from the middle of it going towards the end. What does it mean? I thought it ment that it was dying but its ben like that for almost 2 weeks.


----------

